# german grading system!



## hamzabse

Hello!
sir i want to know german universities gradind system.
actually,i got 2.28 cgpa in my graduation.
i have done software enginrng 4-yeras hons from pakistan recognized university.
i want to do master in germany.
thats y i am asking german grades system
am i eligible for master programe?
i got 2.28 cgpa out of 4.00
& my percentage is 63% to 69%.
so,in the behalf of german university i am eligible for master?
thanks


----------

